# Extending Warranty and Maintenance?



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

What are the lowest prices that people have paid for extending the Warranty from 4 to 6 years on the M3? Also, what is the lowest price paid for extending the Maintenance an additional 2 years?

I've heard that the "retail price" for extending the Maintenance to 6 years is $1495 but that you can negotiate it down to as low as $1200.

Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BMW doesn't have an extended warranty, yet. All such plans offered are third party, and the ones I have looked at, exclude all the stuff I am concerned about.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

What stuff is excluded in your policies? I'm thinking about getting a 3rd party extended warranty. Wondering if it is worth the money?

Perhaps I should ask what you are concerned about breaking in the next 3-4yrs?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

The real fun of the 3rd party warranty is when the company goes out of business. Just ask Warranty Gold's customers.


----------

